# kinkajou or coatimundis were can i buy 1 of these



## claire & al

if any1 knows any pet shops that sell any of these please could you tell my were they are ive fell in love would like more info on them before i make my decision of which if any to buy thanku x


----------



## Fangio

New World Exotics - Your Exotics Specialists!

Well worth the trip to see these guys. First class shop with specialist, helpful staff.


----------



## fantapants

Well to start with, you may have "fallen in love" but neither of these animals make good "pets" as such. Animals like these arent typicaly available in any petshops, and if they are its at an inflated price compared to a breeder! They also carry a very hefty price tag. They cant be "trained" like a cat or a dog ..........so having one is almost an open invitation to be chewed on and scratched at the animals choice.

I have seen kinks for sale at anywhere between £1500 and £3200 each and while coatis are a little cheaper they still require alot of extra care compared to say a cat dog or even a child. Myself i have a raccoon and he is more labour intensive than all 4 of my children ( aged between 2 and 13). He needs his own room to call his own, just like a kink or a coati would. They need outdoor access and health insurance, aswell as public liability insurance if you take them out of the house or you could be potentially hit with a huuuge bill if they bite anybody.


All that aside, quite a few people on here keep both species so do a quick search and maybe read some threads


----------



## claire & al

aww thanks for the advice ill keep looking and researching :2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss

There are a pair of kinks at Leeroy's Lizard Lounge in Warrington...and 2 coatis.


----------



## Greenmanbacchus

claire & al said:


> if any1 knows any pet shops that sell any of these please could you tell my were they are ive fell in love would like more info on them before i make my decision of which if any to buy thanku x


*Here's a kink for 400 pounds: Fantastic Kinkajou for sale | The PetSpot - UK top pet free classifieds site*
*You might try googling a bit...I found this in about 30 seconds, and I'm in the USA. I know plenty of sources here...but then you'd have to ship, and that might be a bit pricey. I have worked with kinks and coatis both...in my view, unless you're really smitten with coatis per se, you'd probably do better with a raccoon. Raccoons are bred in great numbers for the pet trade in a wide variety of colors.Between the two ( or three) of those, my personal choice would be the kinkajou. In years past, it was common practice to remove the canine teeth ( fangs)...sometimes outright, and (ideally) having them dentally shortened and capped. ( another pricey expense, but better for the animal in the long run. In theory, a properly raised and socialized kinkajou does not bite at all...in practice, your experience may vary a bit from the theory LOL. In years past, many captive kinks had all their teeth removed. Bear in mind tho that ' in years past' the majority of them were wild-caught rather than captive-bred as all (or nearly all) of them are today.*
*Mine lived in a 6X6X6 enclosure with an arrangement of tree limbs and vines **to climb on. She used a litter box which I quickly learned to bolt to the floor. **She spent a great deal of supervised time outside of her enclosure. When not supervised, such as when we went to work or to bed, the enclosure kept her out of mischief ( which she was never far from  )*
*Nocturnal by nature, kinkajous tend to make a bit of noise after dark, rattling things about. Kinkajous and coatis are available now and will be available this time next year as well. Please allow me to suggest that you spend the next 6-12 months learning absolutely everything that you can about every aspect of kinkajous and their care. You will easily find a number of sources to buy from during that time and will be in a position to determine the seller that you believe will best meet your needs.*
*Pet shops ( as has been said) are easily the last place to shop...in fact, I'd avoid them altogether, save to visit and handle ( with no thought of buying) any kinks that may be offered. Well-informed hobbyists and breeders are the best bet as they typically know a great deal more about the subject than your average retail outlet. All three of these live for quite a long time...longer say, than a dog. You're 'in love'...I understand completely.  Nevertheless, do exercise sufficient patience and restraint to become fully knowledgable on every aspect of the subject before diving headfirst into a 15+year commitment. After 40+ years of keeping various exotic pets, I assure you that with keeping wildlife, a position*
*of 'learn as you go' will not be the ideal approach. You shall in any case be doing a great deal of 'learn as you go'...far better to be virtually expert on the subject 'in theory' before you begin 'in practice'.*
*And that, as they say, is my two cents on the subject. Good Luck! *

*GMB ( Rick )*
*[email protected]*


----------



## claire & al

thankyou both soo much i live not far from warrington so ill av a look thankyou i think from what i av learned its deffo got to be the kinkajou thanks for you help any more info on theses kinks would love to learn more x


----------



## kodakira

Hi 

I apologise if its not but that advert could be a scam.

A kinkajou for £400 is at least £1400 too cheap.

We keep kinks and coati's so if we can help please pm. We do not have any for sale though, just offering advice if can.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## carlycharlie

The advert is indeed what looks like a scam - how the person posting does not know their own address is a clue - Snowdonia is most defo NOT in Cheshire lol

Plus as Kodakira said, another clue is the price.........


----------



## mat_worrell

I personally would say a scam too!! £400?? No way!! 

I would recommend kinkajous over coatis.


----------



## Devi

Greenmanbacchus said:


> In years past, it was common practice to remove the canine teeth ( fangs)...sometimes outright, and (ideally) having them dentally shortened and capped. ( another pricey expense, but better for the animal in the long run.


Sorry but how is removing their teeth 'best for the animal' in any way? I'm pretty sure a vet in this country would tell you where to go if you asked them to do this.


----------



## carlycharlie

Devi said:


> Sorry but how is removing their teeth 'best for the animal' in any way? I'm pretty sure a vet in this country would tell you where to go if you asked them to do this.


 
If you read the relevant part again you would see the OP said "IN YEARS GONE PAST"..........so was referring to old practices that no-longer happen (or at least I hope they don't!!)


----------



## Devi

carlycharlie said:


> If you read the relevant part again you would see the OP said "IN YEARS GONE PAST"..........so was referring to old practices that no-longer happen (or at least I hope they don't!!)


I wasn't referring to that bit, I was referring to his comment that it's best for the animal in the long run. 
And yes it does occur in the US (where the poster said he was from), as well as claw removal, not just exotics but even domestic cats. 
This article talks about declawing and canine removal for coatis and was only written a few weeks ago. Coatimundis as Pets


----------



## Greenmanbacchus

*[QUOTE: Claire and Al,*
*Upon further research ( here in the US)*
*I'm finding that 400 GBP is indeed suspiciously cheap.*
*If the one in Warrington turns out to be everything that it should be, and that affordable as well, it's a very good deal indeed.*
*( Just the same, wait 6 months to a year and study up ) *
*The cheapest I've found them here in the US so far*
*is $1600.00 ( 962.43GBP) ( Gee I wish my keyboard had a GBP key). That's by far the cheapest price I've found. For the most part the prices range from 1263.19GBP to 1503.80GBP.*
*That's quite a lot....still, you've got a year to save up:whistling2:*
*Do also realize that when you've done the research and are quite sure that you know what properly caring for a kinkajou entails, it may well turn out that you find your ardor somewhat dampened.*
*Keeping any sort of wildlife, especially wildlife expected to be a tame cuddly pet requires a great deal of effort.*
*Many people might conclude that it's rather more than they truly care to take on...and they're usually right. There is no shame in that. Far better to make that realization before the fact rather than after the fact. Still undismayed? Hehehe...it's not my intention to dissuade you from your desires...only to suggest that you be educated on the subject well enough to make a well-informed*
*decision on the matter...whichever direction that goes. *

*GMB*
*[email protected]*


----------



## Greenmanbacchus

Devi said:


> Sorry but how is removing their teeth 'best for the animal' in any way? I'm pretty sure a vet in this country would tell you where to go if you asked them to do this.


* Hi Devi  Do allow me to *
*elaborate on my statement. What I said was having the teeth 'dentally shortened and capped' was a better option for the health of the animal in the long run as opposed to simply having the teeth extracted. I'm not suggesting for a moment that any of the listed dental options are agreeable. When the canine teeth are extracted the other teeth tend to shift, become crooked and pose further future dental issues. Having a dental crown fitted to the canines obviates that issue. You're absolutely right, Devi...here in the USA, we dock tails, crop ears, de-claw, defang. It's not my intention to **endorse these practices...only to provide information. Perhaps the very worst 'option' as to kinkajou teeth ( once again 'In years gone past') **was to grind down all the teeth to mere nubs...and leave it at that.*

*While this is exactly what might be done in a dentist's office to our own teeth if we chose to have our teeth 'capped', the difference here is that our teeth are fitted with porcelain 'caps' to protect the mere nubs which are now bereft of their protective enamel. It's easy to imagine the dental issues that surely would arise with a mouthful of uncapped nubs.*
*I have seen kinkajous with canines (only) cut down to the level of the other teeth and then properly capped. I've seen many kinks with all their teeth ground down...but no caps. That's a recipe for disaster IMO.*
*The people who might pay to have four canines capped will balk at the expense of capping all the teeth. I appreciate your comments and your concern, Devi. I've not kad a kinkajou for nearly thirty years and the*
*methods of husbandry have (thankfully) improved greatly from 'In years gone past'. Hehehe...just for the record, Devi, my kinkajou had all her teeth, all her life. My main point in mentioning this to Claire and Al was to underscore the reality: Kinkajous bite. So do coatis, so do raccoons.*
*No matter how perfectly your captive bred and born wild pet was raised, socialized, etc 'If it's got teeth, you may expect to feel them now and again'*
*Many of us understand that perfectly and take it in stride, accounting the odd bite as merely part of the chosen adventure. Many others, however*
*are not so sanguine about such things...better to learn the facts first and decide if the balance tips in favor or not.*
*It's good to hear from you! *

*GMB ( Rick )*
*[email protected]*


----------



## Greenmanbacchus

carlycharlie said:


> If you read the relevant part again you would see the OP said "IN YEARS GONE PAST"..........so was referring to old practices that no-longer happen (or at least I hope they don't!!)


 *Hello, carlycharlie  Thanks for your response. As it happens, a great many of the practices are still in use. I can't speak to the current practices re: kinkajou teeth as it's been many years since 'In years gone past'*
*One might hope that that state of affairs is greatly improved today.*
*On the other hand, as Devi showed us ( Thanks Devi!  ) the practice of pulling canines from coatis ( and declawing ) is still in use.*

*GMB ( Rick )*
*[email protected]*


----------



## Devi

Thanks for Clarifying Rick. I often frequent American forums and do get rather worried about the 'modifications' some US keepers have done to their pets. I once spoke to a woman who had her monkeys tail cut off so it fit in its nappy better!
Glad to hear your Kink had its teeth!


----------



## claire & al

Greenmanbacchus said:


> * Hi Devi  Do allow me to *
> *elaborate on my statement. What I said was having the teeth 'dentally shortened and capped' was a better option for the health of the animal in the long run as opposed to simply having the teeth extracted. I'm not suggesting for a moment that any of the listed dental options are agreeable. When the canine teeth are extracted the other teeth tend to shift, become crooked and pose further future dental issues. Having a dental crown fitted to the canines obviates that issue. You're absolutely right, Devi...here in the USA, we dock tails, crop ears, de-claw, defang. It's not my intention to **endorse these practices...only to provide information. Perhaps the very worst 'option' as to kinkajou teeth ( once again 'In years gone past') **was to grind down all the teeth to mere nubs...and leave it at that.*
> 
> *While this is exactly what might be done in a dentist's office to our own teeth if we chose to have our teeth 'capped', the difference here is that our teeth are fitted with porcelain 'caps' to protect the mere nubs which are now bereft of their protective enamel. It's easy to imagine the dental issues that surely would arise with a mouthful of uncapped nubs.*
> *I have seen kinkajous with canines (only) cut down to the level of the other teeth and then properly capped. I've seen many kinks with all their teeth ground down...but no caps. That's a recipe for disaster IMO.*
> *The people who might pay to have four canines capped will balk at the expense of capping all the teeth. I appreciate your comments and your concern, Devi. I've not kad a kinkajou for nearly thirty years and the*
> *methods of husbandry have (thankfully) improved greatly from 'In years gone past'. Hehehe...just for the record, Devi, my kinkajou had all her teeth, all her life. My main point in mentioning this to Claire and Al was to underscore the reality: Kinkajous bite. So do coatis, so do raccoons.*
> *No matter how perfectly your captive bred and born wild pet was raised, socialized, etc 'If it's got teeth, you may expect to feel them now and again'*
> *Many of us understand that perfectly and take it in stride, accounting the odd bite as merely part of the chosen adventure. Many others, however*
> *are not so sanguine about such things...better to learn the facts first and decide if the balance tips in favor or not.*
> *It's good to hear from you! *
> 
> *GMB ( Rick )*
> *[email protected]*


thanku for that yes your right research is always the best option , they do have them now in the shop in warrington at exstortionate price of £ 6000 GBP :gasp: i can't believe the price its way past my price range lol


----------



## Greenmanbacchus

*Hehehe...extortionist indeed:gasp:*
*You may find any number of kinks in the US for far less money...even accounting for the shipping to UK. What happened to their posted price of 400GBP one wonders?*
*Not to worry....if you choose to consider searching, you will surely find a good kink at a good price....which will likely be less than a quarter of what these (apparently) misrepresenting folks in Warrington want. My kinkajou spent nearly 30 years enriching my life, ( and drawing blood now and again  ).....the point being that the purchase price of any pet is the least of the expenses incurred with that decision, particularly with a long-lived species.*
*Again, it is not my intention to persuade or dissuade...merely to provide information so that you may make an informed choice.*
*It may be that you will arrive at the conclusion that "They cost too much...never mind". That's a perfectly acceptable attitude.*
*Alternately, you may continue to study and become expert in the species...which may again lead to a decision 'against'. This is an acceptable attitude as well...particularly since it comes from an informed perspective. Make no mistake....adorable though kinkajous certainly are, they are by no means suitable pets for all & sundry.*
*They are a great tie, loads of work, and a great deal of liability.*
*Possibly you will become 'informed' and find that your enthusiasm has waxed rather than waned. In that case, it's a simple matter of budgeting and waiting for an available kink at the appropriate price.*
*After all, even if it takes a couple of years to accumulate the money for purchase, proper facilities ( first) etc...so much the better...by then you'll have a good idea of what you'd be getting yourself into *
*Pets, and most especially 'exotic' pets ought never to be an impulse purchase. All pets require their needs to be properly met...an exotic pet ( of any sort) is almost invariably more work than most.*
*To sum it up: " Y'gotta want to"....rain or shine, day in, day out, week in, week out, decade in, decade out. It's quite a lot to ask from the average human....when properly educated and informed, it's quite common to arrive at the conclusion that it's more than you reasonably care to take on.*

*GMB ( Rick )*

*[email protected]*


----------



## chrispit

Yes Kinks can be found outside the UK far cheaper, but when you add the cost of shipping then 6 month quarantine (arround £1K) then they are not cheap.


----------



## Devi

chrispit said:


> Yes Kinks can be found outside the UK far cheaper, but when you add the cost of shipping then 6 month quarantine (arround £1K) then they are not cheap.


A small dog is closer to £2000 just for 6 months board, so I'd assume an exotic with specific needs would be more. Plus shipping, vet care, rabies tests, etc etc, the cost is high.
I don't know if any of these species would be accepted on the pet passport scheme? That would make it a lot cheaper.


----------



## Greenmanbacchus

*Hey Chris  Quarantine....I hadn't even thought of that:blush:*
*Thanks for bringing it up...an excellent point.*

*GMB ( Rick )*
*[email protected]*


----------



## Greenmanbacchus

Devi said:


> A small dog is closer to £2000 just for 6 months board, so I'd assume an exotic with specific needs would be more. Plus shipping, vet care, rabies tests, etc etc, the cost is high.
> I don't know if any of these species would be accepted on the pet passport scheme? That would make it a lot cheaper.


 *Dear me, that does add a lot of money to the total, doesn't it?. Now I'm wondering about this Warrington kink...only one available, and at 6000GBP. It sounds to me likely that ( for that price) this kink was imported...certainly it helps to explain the high purchase price. The benefit of paying for someone else's*
*import is that for the higher price, one is not buying sight-unseen as would be the normal case with an import. Rather, you've got a candidate that has already been through quarantine and settled in and can be seen, handled, evaluated. It might be worthwhile to find out just how much these additional expenses total out to, i.e. how much actual profit is the Warrington seller making? It may only work out to a few hundred pounds. If so, it may be that a few hundred pounds extra is cheap enough, given that someone else has already bought sight-unseen, taken all the risks and extra legwork etc. Or...one could simply be patient ( there's an idea)and wait until a locally-bred offering obtains. I ship all over the USA...but have no knowledge of international shipping.*

*GMB ( Rick )*
*[email protected]*


----------



## em_40

Out of interest why are kinks reccomended over coati? Coati are cheaper anyways, thats one plus in their box. in my opinion are cuter XD I would love one, one day. Why do you reccomend Kink over them? Are kinks 'tamer'?


----------



## claire & al

Greenmanbacchus said:


> *Dear me, that does add a lot of money to the total, doesn't it?. Now I'm wondering about this Warrington kink...only one available, and at 6000GBP. It sounds to me likely that ( for that price) this kink was imported...certainly it helps to explain the high purchase price. The benefit of paying for someone else's*
> *import is that for the higher price, one is not buying sight-unseen as would be the normal case with an import. Rather, you've got a candidate that has already been through quarantine and settled in and can be seen, handled, evaluated. It might be worthwhile to find out just how much these additional expenses total out to, i.e. how much actual profit is the Warrington seller making? It may only work out to a few hundred pounds. If so, it may be that a few hundred pounds extra is cheap enough, given that someone else has already bought sight-unseen, taken all the risks and extra legwork etc. Or...one could simply be patient ( there's an idea)and wait until a locally-bred offering obtains. I ship all over the USA...but have no knowledge of international shipping.*
> 
> *GMB ( Rick )*
> *[email protected]*


i dont know hpw many are in the warrington pet shop but i phoned up n he said everything thats on the website is in the shop its called leeroys lizard lounge , and the price saide £6000 it could be mistaken i have'nt had the chance to visit the shop yet but hopefully will go and find out


----------



## claire & al

em_40 said:


> Out of interest why are kinks reccomended over coati? Coati are cheaper anyways, thats one plus in their box. in my opinion are cuter XD I would love one, one day. Why do you reccomend Kink over them? Are kinks 'tamer'?


 
i duno realy i just think they look more loving and cute :flrt:, but looking at coatis too will see wats best need to do more reaserch


----------



## mrcriss

claire & al said:


> i dont know hpw many are in the warrington pet shop but i phoned up n he said everything thats on the website is in the shop its called leeroys lizard lounge , and the price saide £6000 it could be mistaken i have'nt had the chance to visit the shop yet but hopefully will go and find out


There are 2


----------



## snowdrop

claire & al said:


> i dont know hpw many are in the warrington pet shop but i phoned up n he said everything thats on the website is in the shop its called leeroys lizard lounge , and the price saide £6000 it could be mistaken i have'nt had the chance to visit the shop yet but hopefully will go and find out


£6000 is an okay price for two.


----------



## kodakira

snowdrop said:


> £6000 is an okay price for two.


The £6000 price tag is for one one !!!. :gasp:

Neil


----------



## sam gamgee

That seems expensive......have seen them over the last year or two on here I think, lol) for 2500 (a pair) to 4000 for a single kink...........big profit there somewhere. but what do I know, lol. 
Having said that I know the guy (not well) and he seems okay but he does need to make a profit like all of us.

Ya pays ya money etc.......


Dave.


----------



## em_40

kodakira said:


> The £6000 price tag is for one one !!!. :gasp:
> 
> Neil



I think it's male and female pair. It looks that way on the site anyway.

Anyone know if the other mammal prices are about right? the skunks seem cheap but the coati seems expensive. Didn't know anywhere had genets!! :gasp:
I better get saving my pennies XD


----------



## sam gamgee

Skunkies not bad £ really! Kinks and coatis bit pricey in my view! But he has a shop, staff etc, gotta make a profit.........each to thier own.
Nice guy, approachable etc, just go pay a visit!

Dave.


----------



## Leeroys Lizard Lounge

*price*



em_40 said:


> I think it's male and female pair. It looks that way on the site anyway.
> 
> Anyone know if the other mammal prices are about right? the skunks seem cheap but the coati seems expensive. Didn't know anywhere had genets!! :gasp:
> I better get saving my pennies XD


yeah its £6000 for the pair of kinks cheers of course you can buy them for £6k each if you want lol


----------



## amanda.saunders

*Coatimundi*

There is or was a few weeks ago a Coati for sale at L 'N'D Exotics in Mansfield Woodhouse, and priced quite reasonably at £750. He/she looked lovely and in good condition. They do advertise on here so look them up and give them a call, they also have a pair of Corsac Foxes £2000 the pair, the female looks pregnant, and they have a pair of full size Porcupine & Meercats, Skunks etc. Plus the normal exotics - snakes and stuff.
Hope this helps you.


----------



## besehank

this IS a scam! I followed it up and the people I were talking to were in Cameroon!!! They have been reported so dont ever trust these cheap prices, the animals dont exist!


----------



## Nix

Lol I think we had worked that out already. Kinks cost 1000's so anyone selling at less than <1000£ is going to be assumed suspicious!


----------

